# BIG Stuff for PJ's Square One.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ladies and Gentlemen it is time once again to bring in fancy shrimp. I have a huge list of different types I can get so if you name it I can get it. Let me know what you want because I'm doing my order tomorrow.

Brent.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Cardinal shrimp and orange eye blue tigers. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Cardinal shrimp and orange eye blue tigers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


The Cardinals for sure. The orange eye blue tigers might be a little too expensive because I'd have to sell them for $68.

I'll post a list of the ones I can get in a few minutes.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is a short list of the things I can bring in with the estimated price. I can also get Sulawesi snails if anyone is interested.


Blue bee $4.88
Blue Marble $6.88
Pinochio $1.99
Red Cat Eyes $9.88
White Line Bee $5.44
Orange Bee $2.44
Celebes Beauty (Caridina Spongicola) $6.88
Yellow cheek shrimp (Caridina spinata) $6.88
White Spot (Caridina dennerli) $6.88
Red Orchid (Caridina glaubrechti) $7.88
Cardinals $12.88
Copper Bee $12.88
Blue and white bee (Caridina ceratirostris) $12.88
Redoura Bee (Caridina sarasinorum) $8.88

Snails
Sulawesian red spotted $2.88
Sulawesi King (Tylomelania zemis) $3.88

This is just an idea of what I can get. I'll be bringing in the cardinals for sure but if there is enough demand for some of the others I'll get them as well.

Brent.


----------



## Kaiser.800 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Shrimp*

Any long arm ( macrobrachium type ) shrimp on the list? I am looking for Borneo red claws and others.:



pjsbrent said:


> Here is a short list of the things I can bring in with the estimated price. I can also get Sulawesi snails if anyone is interested.
> 
> Blue bee $4.88
> Blue Marble $6.88
> ...


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

How much could you do regular blue tigers for?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Kaiser.800 said:


> Any long arm ( macrobrachium type ) shrimp on the list? I am looking for Borneo red claws and others.:


They're on the list but they don't have any left. If I see them again I'll grab them because they look amazing.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

splur said:


> How much could you do regular blue tigers for?


I can get regular blue tigers and they would be $5.88


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd like to get some of these ones
Celebes Beauty (Caridina Spongicola) $6.88
White Spot (Caridina dennerli) $6.88 
Let me know when you expect to get them. 
Thanks Matt


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I'd like to get some of these ones
> Celebes Beauty (Caridina Spongicola) $6.88
> White Spot (Caridina dennerli) $6.88
> Let me know when you expect to get them.
> Thanks Matt


I'll wait a little longer to see if there is a consensus and I'll have them for next Thursday.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Always looking for new bloodlines to add to my colonies of:
Neocaridina heterpoda var. yellow
Neocaridina heterpoda var. red

Would like some:
Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. white
Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue
If the price is right!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

pjsbrent said:


> I can get regular blue tigers and they would be $5.88


i'm down for some of those too!


----------



## greentea (Mar 22, 2011)

manhtu said:


> i'm down for some of those too!


Same here


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Please Brent post a pic of these regular blue tigers. I would be interested to see what ones you are talking about? I have not seen regular blue tigers only the orange eyed ones, so very interested in what they look like.
thanks.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Please Brent post a pic of these regular blue tigers. I would be interested to see what ones you are talking about? I have not seen regular blue tigers only the orange eyed ones, so very interested in what they look like.
> thanks.


Here's a pic of the blue tigers. From what I've been told they are from when the gold eye blues are bred and they don't breed true. Here's what I've ordered for this month

Cardinal shrimp $13.88
Crystal Red Shrimp A grade $5.44
Blue tiger shrimp (75 - 150 of them) $5.88
Pearl Shrimp (Arachnochium kulsiense) $8.88
Apisto Agasizii $4.88

I'm going to be getting some other great deals soon so keep your eyes peeled. I'm hoping for 5 for $5 cardinals and 4 for $5 rummy nose.

Brent.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

These are actually cardinal shrimp and only half the price. 
White Spot (Caridina dennerli) $6.88


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> These are actually cardinal shrimp and only half the price.
> White Spot (Caridina dennerli) $6.88


They aren't cardinal shrimp. Cardinals are a Neocaridina sp and these are Caridina cantonensis var.

Brent


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Brent, 

Do you still have some of those micro thai crabs left? I'm also down for some of the blue tigers as well. Thanks!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

pjsbrent said:


> They aren't cardinal shrimp. Cardinals are a Neocaridina sp and these are Caridina cantonensis var.
> 
> Brent


You better do some research. Cardinals are not neocaridina. 
http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/189-Caridina-dennerli-(Cardinal-Shrimp)


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> You better do some research. Cardinals are not neocaridina.
> http://www.shrimpnow.com/content.php/189-Caridina-dennerli-(Cardinal-Shrimp)


Ahh, there's the problem. They have all of the sulewasi shrimp down as neocaridina.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> Hi Brent,
> 
> Do you still have some of those micro thai crabs left? I'm also down for some of the blue tigers as well. Thanks!


I still have about 50 of the micro crabs left. I may have to bump up the order for the blue tigers with the response I've had so far.

Brent.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes sometimes the distributor's list isn't accurate! 
Cardinal Sulawesi shrimp are definitely NOT Neocaridina!


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

pjsbrent said:


> Blue tiger shrimp (75 - 150 of them) $5.88


I'm interested in 10 Blue tiger shrimp. Let me know when you get them in.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

They should be in the week after next. I'll post when they get here. I think I'm going to have to double my order because of the great response to these.

Brent.



razoredge said:


> I'm interested in 10 Blue tiger shrimp. Let me know when you get them in.


----------



## namugenle (Apr 11, 2010)

I like to get some of Pinochio (30), Blue tiger (20) & White Line Bee (10) shrimp. Thanks.


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

*shrimp*

im interested in the A grade CRS and the orange bees and th pinochioss


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Brent, I'd be interested in picking up some electric blue german rams, and some good quality german blue rams. Thanks!


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Kooka said:


> Brent, I'd be interested in picking up some electric blue german rams, and some good quality german blue rams. Thanks!


Those I'll have next week when I get my Florida order.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

pjsbrent said:


> Here's a pic of the blue tigers. From what I've been told they are from when the gold eye blues are bred and they don't breed true. Here's what I've ordered for this month
> 
> Cardinal shrimp $13.88
> Crystal Red Shrimp A grade $5.44
> ...


You're going to make me a very poor person. I'll have to come by for those blue tigers... hopefully you have some left.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I have been wanting to get some shrimp for a looooong time.. need to do a bit of research first ... but would love to get some of the blue bee, or tiger, crs - A, and if you could get ahold of some yellow - neocaridina heteropoda. Of course, I am a newbie, and need to know where these would have to be picked up... if you would consider me. thanks


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Egonsgirl, Brent is the manager for PJ's pets at Square One.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

I've upped the order of Blue tigers to 150 so I should have some for everyone.

Brent.



splur said:


> You're going to make me a very poor person. I'll have to come by for those blue tigers... hopefully you have some left.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Egonsgirl said:


> I have been wanting to get some shrimp for a looooong time.. need to do a bit of research first ... but would love to get some of the blue bee, or tiger, crs - A, and if you could get ahold of some yellow - neocaridina heteropoda. Of course, I am a newbie, and need to know where these would have to be picked up... if you would consider me. thanks


I treat every customer the same, from first timer to veteran so of course I'm willing to help you out with anything you need. I run the fish department at PJ's Square One, so if you're able to swing out my way I'll gladly give you all the information that I have and start you off with the right items based on your current situation. The only good thing I can say about myself is that I'll never mislead a customer because I've been in their shoes and I'm more than willing to admit that I don't know something but will do every thing in my power to learn it as fast as I can.

Hope to see you soon,
Brent.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, new shrimps are there.
'Arachnochium kulsiense' should be something interesting. 

Good job Brent!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Err... Square One probably isn't accessible by TTC eh? ... what a bummer.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

splur said:


> Err... Square One probably isn't accessible by TTC eh? ... what a bummer.


It's not. But you can use mississauga transit. 
There are some buses that go from Islington subway and some other placed TTC accessible places to Square One. I've done such trip several times.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's not. But you can use mississauga transit.
> There are *some buses that go from Islington subway and some other placed TTC accessible places to Square One*. I've done such trip several times.


As in you wouldn't need to pay additional fare for mississauga transit? Kind of sucks to pay double fare to get out there.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

splur said:


> As in you wouldn't need to pay additional fare for mississauga transit? Kind of sucks to pay double fare to get out there.


Yeah, it does, I dont know what the fare is, but your easiest route to square one is to take the route 3(west) bus from the islington station - will take you about 20-25 min to go from islington to square one.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

splur said:


> As in you wouldn't need to pay additional fare for mississauga transit? Kind of sucks to pay double fare to get out there.


Yes, you will need to pay extra. It's $3.25 (pay cash to a driver) now.
There is a good news. You can use one same ticket for a round-trip. Mississauga transit ticket works for 2 hours.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks George, and Brent... sorry for not cluing in. I did pick up some yellow shrimp. from what I have researched online, I believe I can have the yellows and blue tigers in the same tank.... if I am wrong, please correct me. Also wondering if Java fern is something that they would appreciate. I also have the marimo balls, and the yellows have cleaned it up real good. ( it was in my guppy tank )


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

You can keep any neo-caridina shrimp ie: red, blue pearl, yellow, green

with any kind of tigers as they are not the same species
(tigers like CRS/CBS are Caridina) so wouldn't interbreed.

However, all of those mentioned in the first line WILL interbreed with one another and the result is a dirty off coloured shrimp!

Best to keep to one color of shrimp with your tigers!
Hope this helps.


----------

